# 1990-92 Stanza Motor



## Guest (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey does anyone exactly what motor is in a 90-92 stanza? im thinking a KA24 because its a 2.4, but i dont know. & does anyone know how much power it makes?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

You're correct, it is the KA24. I have no idea what it makes for power, but it's probably been posted here before so you could probably find the answer with a search.


----------



## Stanza Manza (Sep 10, 2003)

138hp and 148 torque


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

Exactly except it's KA24E


----------

